# Does The Pneumonia Vaccine Protect Against COVID-19?



## OneEyedDiva (Mar 21, 2020)

I wondered because although I don't take the flu shot, my doctor did convince me to take the pneumonia vaccine and I finished part 2 almost a year ago. According to this article, the regular vaccine provides no protection against pneumonia caused by COVID-19. This article is about 2-1/2 weeks old, so the statistics are obsolete.
https://www.msn.com/en-us/health/me...rotect-you-if-you-get-coronavirus/ar-BB10Nphe


----------



## 911 (Mar 21, 2020)

My guess is no. Different types of bacteria. Only a guess.


----------



## Pepper (Mar 21, 2020)

911 said:


> My guess is no. Different types of bacteria. Only a guess.


Covid is a virus; it is not bacterial.


----------



## terry123 (Mar 21, 2020)

No.


----------



## win231 (Mar 21, 2020)

Probably protects as well as a flu shot, which is zero.  But confidence is half the battle.


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 21, 2020)

I can't imagine it does or else many of us would be getting the pneumonia vaccine right off.  I got one when I was about 50.


----------



## AnnieA (Mar 21, 2020)

No existing, approved vaccine for any virus protects at all against Covid-19.

Pretty sure I read recently that there's no effective vaccine for any other coronavirus strain such as MERS or even the milder "common cold" types that have circulated for years.


----------



## oldman (Mar 22, 2020)

Pepper said:


> Covid is a virus; it is not bacterial.


I always thought pneumonia could be either bacterial or viral, so I had to research it and it appears that yes, it can. 

Pneumonia


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 22, 2020)

I've seen news reports that flu and pneumonia vaccinations can be helpful and I've seen other reports that indicate they have no impact.

_"It’s like giving chicken soup to a dead man. It can’t hurt."_ - Jackie Mason


----------



## oldman (Mar 22, 2020)

Aunt Bea said:


> I've seen news reports that flu and pneumonia vaccinations can be helpful and I 've seen other reports that indicate they have no impact.
> 
> _"It’s like giving chicken soup to a dead man. It can’t hurt."_ - Jackie Mason


Yes, there seems to be varying opinions among doctors and this is why I am, for the most part, going with what the President’s medical advisors are stating.

Back in 1978, I had pneumonia. Not sure if it was viral or bacterial, but I spent ten days in the hospital getting bag after bag of antibiotics. I was so sick that I was certain I was going to die. The doctor later told me that because of my age, I wasn’t considered to be in critical condition.


----------



## JB in SC (Mar 22, 2020)

The two pneumonia vaccines will help prevent bacterial infections (pneumonia kills about 50,000 in the US every year). I’d say that’s a good reason to get them and the flu vaccine. At this time a person has to use every tool in the arsenal to prevent a hospital visit.


----------

